# Seasonal question? Help please!



## brando909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi! I was hired as a softlines seasonal employee December 18. I am very confused as to whether i’m staying or not. Some seasonals in my area have been taken out, and a few of them are still there. On my Workday app it says I’m seasonal but on some of the other seasonals in my area that are left it says they are regular team members. Also on the grid sheet at work it says SE by name and not theirs. I’m scheduled until March 20th right now, 2 days after my 90 days but the same week as that. What are your thoughts? I really do not want to stay right now as I would rather collect unemployment since I’m only scheduled 8 hours a week now usually. If they offer me to stay, and I tell them that, does that count as quitting? Do you think i’m seasonal or what are your thoughts?


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 7, 2021)

I think you are still seasonal until your 90 days are up. But if you made it through the January and February hour cuts then I assume you are doing fine and will be kept on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 7, 2021)

Keep on coming in.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 7, 2021)

You can be seasonal for 165 days.  Depending on your state, seasonal workers might not be eligible for unemployment.


----------



## brando909 (Mar 7, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> I think you are still seasonal until your 90 days are up. But if you made it through the January and February hour cuts then I assume you are doing fine and will be kept on.


i should also say that i asked one of my managers / HRs a week ago on the phone if i was seasonal and she told me that they let all the seasonals go and she thought i was permanent but then she said let me check the system so she checked and she told me that i was seasonal. just kinda confused


----------



## brando909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yetive said:


> You can be seasonal for 165 days.  Depending on your state, seasonal workers might not be eligible for unemployment.


i live in california and seasonals are eligible for it here. and okay i haven’t heard the 165 days but i’ve heard a lot of people say it’s 90 days


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 7, 2021)

You are on demand status. On the schedule, keep on coming in.


----------



## brando909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You are on demand status. On the schedule, keep on coming in.


on demand status? what does that mean??


----------



## JiJi (Mar 7, 2021)

brando909 said:


> on demand status? what does that mean??


It means they'll schedule you when they need you.


----------

